# Eleven Rack?



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I know there are lots of discussions on here about the Axe-FX, but i was wondering if anyone uses the Digidesign Eleven Rack as Pre amp live, and if so how do they like it. Also does anyone know how it compares the Axe-FX tone wise not effects wise.

I was thinking about throwing one in the look fx loop of my amp for more distortions and sounds. Would this be a smart way to use it?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

From what I've heard, the Eleven Rack excels at more mellow tones for Rock, Blues, Jazz, etc. than at Metal, in which the AxeFx has proven itself. I haven't compared them personally though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

not really the answer to your question but, from reading around, more people seem to be liking the gsp1101 more then the 11R


----------



## The Honorable (Sep 16, 2010)

I have an Eleven Rack that I use in my studio setup. The tones I get out of the 11 rack are the best I've every heard from any amp modeling software out there. The amps models I mainly use are the JCM800 and Mesa Triple Rec models, and I absolutely love them. Oh and I run a Tube Screamer model in front of both those. There is so many options with pedals, amps, re-amping, etc. I've had my 11 rack for about 3 months and I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of what it can do.

In terms of using it as a pre-amp live, I would have to say that the Axe-Fx is better for tone. Keep in mind I have never played the Axe-Fx, only heard recordings of it here on sevenstring, and I've never used the 11 rack live, I have a 5150 head. I just feel like the Axe-Fx was built for use as a live pre-amp while the 11 rack was built for the "recording guitarist" as the Digidesign site says.

At just under $1000CAN the Eleven Rack was a great buy for me because it came with Pro Tools LE 8, all the amp and effects models, and some VSTs.

If you want to hear recordings of any of the amp models just let me know and I'll post some! Cheers, hope that helped.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I've heard, the Eleven Rack excels at more mellow tones for Rock, Blues, Jazz, etc. than at Metal, in which the AxeFx has proven itself. I haven't compared them personally though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.



I would say the axe-fx has proven itself for way more than metal


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 17, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I would say the axe-fx has proven itself for way more than metal



Never said it hasn't. I was more referring to what I've heard about the 11R. As in the AxeFx can do it all, where the 11R has some short comings in comparison, from what it seems.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm getting an Eleven next week for a pretty low price. Looking forward to checking it out... I'll definitely post some clips.


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 7, 2010)

I see a lot of people comparing 11r to Axe-FX.. 

What I'm more interested in is 11r compared to POD. It's only a few hundred more than a Pod X3 Pro, but it's half the price of Axe-FX - making 11r or POD a much more realistic choice.

I really am looking to get some nice tones direct, without dropping loads of money on an AFX, and I'm not kean on any samples of the GSP-1101 I've heard, which is the only other competitor, it seems.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I've heard, the Eleven Rack excels at more mellow tones for Rock, Blues, Jazz, etc. than at Metal, in which the AxeFx has proven itself. I haven't compared them personally though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.



FWIW - i've read that mostly from people who are used to extreme bass-heavy POD metal-presets etc. - the ElevenRack has "normal" or "realistic" low-end amounts, which you can of course turn up to the extreme also.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 7, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> I see a lot of people comparing 11r to Axe-FX..
> 
> What I'm more interested in is 11r compared to POD. It's only a few hundred more than a Pod X3 Pro, but it's half the price of Axe-FX - making 11r or POD a much more realistic choice.
> 
> I really am looking to get some nice tones direct, without dropping loads of money on an AFX, and I'm not kean on any samples of the GSP-1101 I've heard, which is the only other competitor, it seems.



GSP doesn't have too many good samples floating around the internet. 

The GSP takes a loooooot of work, but when you land a sound it is pretty fantastic.


----------

